# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  mirror edge catalyst дикие фризы

## Emodzy

народ, подскажите, игрушка тупит дико, хотя железо подходит полностью, может такая фигня быть из за того что убит хард? и поможет ли покупка ssd?

----------


## Emodzy

железо gigabyte x 58 ud3r palit 970 hunix 2x4

----------

